# Super fast points posting...



## Jim G. (May 17, 2012)

I made seven short round trips last week when AGR offered triple points. All points were posted to my account three business days after my last trip. Nice work!


----------



## jis (May 17, 2012)

Interestingly points from last weekend have already posted, but points from the weekend before that are yet to post for me!


----------



## Shanghai (May 17, 2012)

I made a trip from NYP to CHI on May 5th and I'm still waiting for the points to post.

I was on the SWC on May 6th and that trip posted yesterday.


----------



## AlanB (May 17, 2012)

Well my RT from Monday 5/7 took until yesterday to post. And the trip to Paoli on NTD also posted yesterday. But I'm still waiting for the other 3 rides that I took on NTD to post.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 17, 2012)

Checked yesterday for my NTD points, and they weren't posted yet. Today all but one are posted. The PHL to PAO did not post yet (though the PAO to PHL did post).

Also noticed that all of my (few) trips have earned bonus points. The first trip earned the sign-up bonus, two other trips happened to occur during double points promos and then I purposely took advantage of the triple points promo when I went to PHL for NTD (rather than take the less expensive SEPTA).

Um, wonder if there will be any promo in August when I might take the train to and/or from Utah.


----------



## Blackwolf (May 17, 2012)

My CS trip up from SAN on NTD posted yesterday evening. Possibly the quickest I've had a trip get put up!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 17, 2012)

Points including Triple Bonus from the first day of E-ticketing on the _*Heartland Flyer*_ posted within 8 days; I was concerned there may be teething problems but the system seems to work well.


----------



## amamba (May 17, 2012)

My trip on 5/11 and on 5/13 posted today, too!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 17, 2012)

all my points from the trips I took on may 5th 7th and may 12th have posted.


----------



## pennyk (May 17, 2012)

My May 6th trips posted, as did my May 11th and 2 of my May 12th trips. I am missing my May 8th points and my points for May 12th for PHL to PAO.

I am impressed about how quickly the points posted.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 17, 2012)

pennyk said:


> My May 6th trips posted, as did my May 11th and 2 of my May 12th trips. I am missing my May 8th points and my points for May 12th for PHL to PAO.
> 
> I am impressed about how quickly the points posted.


Anybody get their PHL to PAO points yet? Remember how we had to get her to lift the ticket just before we reached the station?


----------



## Acela150 (May 17, 2012)

What is interesting in this case is... Tickets within the NEC and Keystone Corridor are being scanned out.. My RT to WAS, was posted in less then a week. It took about 10 days for three segments of four to post of a double RT to PAO then another couple days for the last segment to post. I'm running a RT to PAO next week. I might run to EXT and back track to PAO and then Back to HAR, on to PHL. That makes four segments and mixes things up a bit.


----------



## pennyk (May 18, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > My May 6th trips posted, as did my May 11th and 2 of my May 12th trips. I am missing my May 8th points and my points for May 12th for PHL to PAO.
> ...


It appears that Alan's points posted (according to his post), but everyone knows he is "special.: :lol: :lol: Mine to PAO have not yet posted, although my May 8th points posted this morning.


----------



## jis (May 18, 2012)

In my case, it appears that Washington DC is being tardy. Everything that does not involve a Washington DC arrival has posted. The only ones remaining are those that involved arrival at Washington DC.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 18, 2012)

pennyk said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


He does seem to have an inside TRACK with anything to do with Amtrak. :giggle:


----------



## benjibear (May 18, 2012)

My return trip on NTD posted but my trip to Philly and a round trip I made that week before has not posted yet.


----------



## the_traveler (May 18, 2012)

My PHL-Paoli did not post yet, but the other way did. And I also agree with the WAS comment - my Rockville to WAS segment on 5/11 did not post yet, but my KIN-ALX the same day did post.


----------



## Shanghai (May 20, 2012)

*My May 5th trip from NYP to CHI posted on May 19th.*


----------



## jis (May 20, 2012)

My May 5th Met - WAS posted on the 19th too. That is the last of my triple point runs to post, and it is a whopper being an Acela First Class trip.


----------



## pennyk (May 23, 2012)

My triple points for PHL to PAO posted either last night or this morning.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 23, 2012)

pennyk said:


> My triple points for PHL to PAO posted either last night or this morning.



Yay, mine did too. 

I now have a whopping 5608 points. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (May 23, 2012)

All of my trips posted!

I now have (I don't want to scare you with the high number) points!




(Hint - XX more times than AmtrakBlue has!



)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 23, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> All of my trips posted!
> 
> I now have (I don't want to scare you with the high number) points!
> 
> ...


Only XX more times? I'd think it would be XXX more times.


----------

